# free photo program?



## orangehen (Dec 7, 2005)

Can anyone direct me to a free photo program that I can download? I'm dreadfully ignorant about computers, so it must be simple. 

Right now, I have Picasa 3 and I hate it (guy put it in when I got the computer without asking me) - I can't seem to learn how to use it at all. I'd like something simple. Actually, I'd like to start selling on e-bay and need to learn how to do the pictures. 

Thanks so much for any advice. I have Windows XP, if that helps. Hope this makes sense.....


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Picasa is really simple and I downloaded it today----after attending a class on how to use it and others. If I were near I'd show you how to use it. 

I think I may want a more advance program but may know more after next Thursday when class will meet again. 

Nevada just told about Gimp which is a free download. 

See this thread. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=409689


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Nevada just told about Gimp which is a free download.
> 
> See this thread. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=409689


Not GIMP, gimp*SHOP*. They are different products.

They took GIMP and created an interface that looks and works just like the full-blown version of Photoshop that sells for $700, then called it Gimpshop. If you are familiar with Photoshop then you should experience no learning curve at all with Gimpshop.

Download it here for free.

http://gimpshop.com/


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Not GIMP, gimp*SHOP*. They are different products.
> 
> They took GIMP and created an interface that looks and works just like the full-blown version of Photoshop that sells for $700, then called it Gimpshop. If you are familiar with Photoshop then you should experience no learning curve at all with Gimpshop.
> 
> ...


The OP is having trouble understanding Picasa, there is no way he/she will be able to figure out Gimpshop not matter how much it is a clone of Photoshop. 

If the OP is still looking for an easy to use photo manager that will also allow basic editing, re-sizing etc, then I recommend Fastone Image Viewer which is also free.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> The OP is having trouble understanding Picasa, there is no way he/she will be able to figure out Gimpshop not matter how much it is a clone of Photoshop.
> 
> If the OP is still looking for an easy to use photo manager that will also allow basic editing, re-sizing etc, then I recommend Fastone Image Viewer which is also free.


I was just clarifying Windy in K's post.

But I usually recommend irfanview for a simple and free photo editor.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The only thing I had going correctly was that I linked to the thread where you gave the correct title for the download with link. 

orangehen have you uploaded any photos to Photobucket web albums? It has some software that is basic.


----------



## orangehen (Dec 7, 2005)

Kari, you're right - I need something simple. And no, Windy, I haven't uploaded any photos to web albums. I'm pretty basic - simple.

When a guy set up the office computer for real estate, years and years ago, he put in something SOOOO simple; you just loaded the pictures of houses and could lighten or darken or crop - I wish I knew what it was, but the guy is passed on, and I'm retired, and the office is closed......

Ask me about baking or recipes or something like that, I'm with you. Computers, ARGGGG!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nevada - where is the help file for Gimpshop? The program can't find it from the download, and the link on the page to online help appears dead.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Nevada - where is the help file for Gimpshop? The program can't find it from the download, and the link on the page to online help appears dead.


They never did a user guide because of the similarity to Photoshop. What I do is Google for help. For example, if you wanted to know how to watermark a photo, you would search to "photoshop watermark" (less quotes), like this.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1ACEW_ENUS346&q=photoshop+watermark[/ame]

You'll get used it it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I may use it some, but the program is not really prime-time ready. When I minimized it to use another program, and then maximized it again, the tools refused to show in their little windows. It has other quirky stuff going on as well, like the move selection pointer being oddly placed and iconed in the tools box.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I may use it some, but the program is not really prime-time ready. When I minimized it to use another program, and then maximized it again, the tools refused to show in their little windows. It has other quirky stuff going on as well, like the move selection pointer being oddly placed and iconed in the tools box.


That's true. It doesn't seem to be very stable in resident memory for some reason. I've gone to Photoshop CS4 for that reason.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I use XN View... does everything that I need. I've used irfanview, but find xnview more customizable...


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I was just clarifying Windy in K's post.
> 
> But I usually recommend irfanview for a simple and free photo editor.


What I don't like about IrfanView (besides the clunky interface) is the ability to see all your photos in a gallery type view without using Iranview Thumbnails. This is very hindering when you have to sort through/resize 1000's of photos which for me, is very often after a weekend photo session.

Also with IrfanView, there is no right click option on the photo display which makes every option to be only accessed through the menus...not very intuitive nor user friendly. I'll stick to Faststone as my photo viewer of choice.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Picasa is about as easy as it gets, I'm afraid. Automatically uploads your pictures from your camera. Organizes them. You double click on the photo in the program to get it to the large, single screen size, and then all the editor things are on the left side. You can just click "auto contrast" or "auto color" or "I'm feeling lucky". The program will do it's best to make a good picture. 

Cropping is dead simple. click on the "crop" icon, then put your cursor on the picture and hold down the left mouse button and drag open a box. You can then use left, right, top, or bottom of the box to put it exactly where you want it. Click "apply" and you're done. 

Or you can go to the 2nd tab to do more in-depth editing. All using slide bars. If you don't like wht it looks like, click "undo". 

after you're done, rightclick on the image and click "save" on the drop down menu that shows up. Picasa saves the ORIGINAL UNCHANGED image in another place so you don't lose that original, and then it saves your changes to the one you see on screen..and in the folder that you uploaded images to.

RESIZING: at the bottom of the screen you'll see a filefolder that says "export". You use that to resize your image or images. After you are done with the cropping, coloring, etc., you click on the "export" file and can resize to whatever you wish. Can be done for one image, or multiple at one time. (if you crop images, tho, you should probably resize individually)


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Along a different note--I just discovered this weekend that Photobucket has more editing software than just the absolute basics. It is there, but I had to hunt to find it. Haven't tried it yet for in-depth work.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Orangehen, you might check out Photoscape. It is a simple and free photo program. Eash to use. http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php The high school teacher here recommends her students start with it as a basic. I have both it and Picassa and I think Photoscape is much simpler. I also am trying to learn Corel Paintshop Pro, but don't recommend it for a beginner and it isn't free.


----------

